# Condor M05 tyre change?



## Phatjonny (May 29, 2020)

Hi guys,

Glad I found you! Very little info in English on how to change these semi-tubular tyres that Swiss Army bikes use. I can't even find any in Deutsch. Does anybody have any advice, and can you confirm the nut sizes are metric, pretty sure I need a 9mm spanner to take the rear wheel off to fix my flat and get back to some evening cycles! 



Keep well

John


----------



## DaGasMan (May 29, 2020)

I can’t help with your flat tire. Sorry. But, WOW! Check out that photo.
It‘s beautiful. Thank you .


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi John,
I have a Condor too.  Mine has a coaster brake. It looks like you have a drum brake. . The nut size is probably 15mm.
Chris


----------



## kingsting (Jun 8, 2020)

I had to remove the tire on mine when I respoked the front wheel. I remember it wasn't all that difficult to do.


----------



## Phatjonny (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks all, 

Yes 15mm for axel nut, and 11mm to position wheel on dropouts. 

It wasn't too hard, I was just a little apprehensive as have never worked on such old technology. 

The rear has both a drum and a hub break. 

Would greatly appreciate a point to any resources for maintenance of bikes of this era. 

Good news I have another flat to fix now... 

Stay safe

John


----------



## Mercian (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi John, @Phatjonny 

There's a lot of useful qadvice on the maintainence of older bkes on this site:





__





						Sheldon Brown-Bicycle Technical Information
					

A go-to source of information about bicycle maintenance, repair and customization



					www.sheldonbrown.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

